# struts bottoming out?



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

i put on some coilovers and now my struts bottom out fairly easily. can i fix this by cutting the bumpstops and putting them back on, or are new struts necessary, will the rear bottom out too when i put them on? What is a decent strut to buy, i wasnt going to get adjustables but the normal kyb gas struts seem nice. and also, how much are those motivational shock mounts?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What coilovers did you buy? Don't bother buying the GR2's, they won't last much longer than your stock ones which should be dead within a few months. Get the AGX's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

those things are expensive as crap!! why wil they die out?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

what about shocks in the rear?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

b/c the GR2's are no better than stock and stock shocks/struts weren't designed for higher spring rate...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

JeffB200sx said:


> *those things are expensive as crap!! why wil they die out? *


I got mine for $389 shipped to my door. You bought shitty coilovers didn't you? Otherwise you wouldn't worry about spending less than $400 on decent struts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

basically yes because all i wanted was less of a wheel gap and didnt want to have to pay a shitty $1000 on it. I dont race on the weekends or anything.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

Yo..........you should have gotten ground controls....they are the best coilovers money can buy for our cars.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Hell yeah, the GC's are frickin' awesome. Get them and the AGX's from the GC website for like $800 bucks.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If your bottoming out your too low, the only way to fix it is to spend the $$$.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

if your going to do it, do it right the first time. your stock struts cannot handle the increased spring rates so therefore you need better struts. get the KYB AGXs, id give it two thumbs up.


----------

